

Is Uber worth $17 billion? - adventured
http://www.marketwatch.com/story/wellington-fidelity-to-lead-uber-investment-2014-06-03

======
daveslash
The article's only source is "according to people with knowledge of the
matter.". The article itself isn't much beyond it's headline. I wouldn't pay
this much serious attention for now.

------
untilHellbanned
No.

